# Push, pull, legs



## Texan69 (Jun 1, 2019)

Last two months been doing push, pull, legs rest repeat for more frequent training per muscle. However I’ve noticed my shoulder training is lagging as my delts are pretty hammered by the time I get to them due to hitting heavy chest pressing before, was curious what y’all think about this. Every other push day begin with shoulders prior to chest. My shoulders need more work than my chest. Never tried it before , it does kind of seem silly. I know delts get a lot of work in bench and incline already but my shoulders are my stubborn muscle so I like to really hit them when I’m fresh. Curious what y’all think


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 1, 2019)

You could try that.  I like loosening up my shoulders for bench anyway so you may find it helpful.  Or have you considered hitting your shoulders on your day off or on Leg day?  Mix it up and see what works best for you.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 1, 2019)

how many days per week are you lifting?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 1, 2019)

After your chest pressing you’d only need one overhead press exercise at most, light or heavy up to you, but I’d stick with light. If your shoulders are lagging aesthetically, I’d imagine you need to focus more on lateral raises and rear delt work. 
What I’ve done recently is throw in shoulders at the end of leg day. At first I was just drained and couldn’t do much after legs, but after a few weeks my body adapted and I’m able to do a fair amount of volume.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 2, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> After your chest pressing you’d only need one overhead press exercise at most, light or heavy up to you, but I’d stick with light. If your shoulders are lagging aesthetically, I’d imagine you need to focus more on lateral raises and rear delt work.
> What I’ve done recently is throw in shoulders at the end of leg day. At first I was just drained and couldn’t do much after legs, but after a few weeks my body adapted and I’m able to do a fair amount of volume.



What he said, if I happen to do delts on Chest day then I would finish off training the rear and medial deltoids. The pump will automatically go to the medial and rear delts because there is a lot of blood loaded up in the front delts from the chest workout. You'll get a fantastic overall pump in the delts if you do that with good form.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2019)

when I was doing PPL I did OHP on push days and laterals/rear delts on pull days. Lol it is called Push/Pull/Legs.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 2, 2019)

u get a lot of front shoulder stuff from benching...add in some innies and outies to work the tendons and some arnold presses as a heater after chest....arnold presses u get some chest flextion along with shoulders and they could be good as a super set...imo anyways...
also face pulls with bands as well and ur g2g...?

if it even amounts to .02


----------



## Hurt (Jun 2, 2019)

Just train your delts on your push day if they’re too fatigued on your pull day. Don’t over think it. You’re recruiting anterior deltoid for the chest pressing anyway.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Megatron28 said:


> You could try that.  I like loosening up my shoulders for bench anyway so you may find it helpful.  Or have you considered hitting your shoulders on your day off or on Leg day?  Mix it up and see what works best for you.



May try hitting them on leg day that’s smart thanks


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> how many days per week are you lifting?


It’s push, pull, legs rest repeat but about to back off and do two rest days or one rest days and a cardio day. 
Riggt now I am lifting 6 days a week. I wanted to step up frequency for a bit and i cut down volume per workout due to the added frequency


----------



## Long (Jun 2, 2019)

I just started cutting exercises out of my 8x8 to make room for training, remove redundancy and to focus on movements that seem to hit best for me.
It looks like this,

1. AM Chest/triceps PM training 

2. AM legs PM shoulders

3. AM back/biceps PM training 

Day off.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 2, 2019)

Bro split bro.  Just bro split


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2019)

I do ohp on push day with front raises, and the rear delts on pull day. Having a shoulder workout on its own is something we can leave to gibs


----------



## Long (Jun 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> I do ohp on push day with front raises, and the rear delts on pull day. Having a shoulder workout on its own is something we can leave to gibs



Do you do overhead presses before bench? If so does fatiguing your shoulders help make the bp more chest focused for you?


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2019)

No no I do flat, incline, ohp, then do a mixture of cable flys, db flys, and front/side raises. Then I finish by hitting my triceps. Each workout my chest and tris are sore the next day, my shoulders hurt more directly after the workout 



Long said:


> Do you do overhead presses before bench? If so does fatiguing your shoulders help make the bp more chest focused for you?


----------



## Long (Jun 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> No no I do flat, incline, ohp, then do a mixture of cable flys, db flys, and front/side raises. Then I finish by hitting my triceps. Each workout my chest and tris are sore the next day, my shoulders hurt more directly after the workout



Thank you. I'm considering doing push/pull/legs now.


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2019)

I love it and you hit everything more often, 



Long said:


> Thank you. I'm considering doing push/pull/legs now.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 10, 2019)

Trump said:


> I love it and you hit everything more often,



Exactly, I find more frequency less volume works better for me.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 10, 2019)

Trump said:


> No no I do flat, incline, ohp, then do a mixture of cable flys, db flys, and front/side raises. Then I finish by hitting my triceps. Each workout my chest and tris are sore the next day, my shoulders hurt more directly after the workout



What I do, I just notice I’m using 50’s for my dB overhead press for medium rep range but when I’m fresh I can hit 80-90’s for the same amount of reps, I know it’s obvious why because delts getting fatigued on chest presses but I still feel like my shoulder strength is going to suffer because of it


----------

